# Interesting Boards..Has anyone ever came across similar



## escrap (Feb 3, 2012)

Hey forum. 

So after cleaning up some of the stuff we picked up from the craigslist score we came across a couple hundred of these boards. They are a ceramic board and they break pretty easily. Has anyone ever seen boards like this.


----------



## Smack (Feb 3, 2012)

Hey Bigfoot, can't say I have seen any like those. They are cool looking. :mrgreen:


----------



## glondor (Feb 4, 2012)

If you have several hundred I would be interested in recovering the gold for you. Very curious about the yield.


----------



## Smack (Feb 4, 2012)

No kidding glondor, the gold has to be pretty thick as dull as it is.


----------



## escrap (Feb 4, 2012)

Glondor,

We will keep that in mind. It probably will not be for sometime before we get them shipped out. We just keep finding more and more interesting things. 

We found these 6 lbs of unused pins in a box of insulated wire.

These boards were found in machine, 10lbs of these came out of 1 machine.


----------



## glondor (Feb 4, 2012)

Fantastic find. Let me know about those boards in your first photo. I would love to work them out.


----------



## trashmaster (Feb 4, 2012)

Talk about hitting the MOTHER LODE I think you have done it . :lol: 

Very nice find there zack.. Congrats..


----------



## Claudie (Feb 4, 2012)

There are loads like that out there, silently hiding, just waiting for one of us to find them. Great job Zack!


----------



## dtectr (Feb 4, 2012)

escrap said:


> Glondor,
> 
> We will keep that in mind. It probably will not be for sometime before we get them shipped out. We just keep finding more and more interesting things.
> 
> ...


this is what GSP is referring to in his book as the most profitable- e-scrap SURPLUS. Never been installed, or defective, never finished, trimmed or whatever. keep track of yield data, as I have been fortunate enough to process some of these types and am curious about your yields.


----------



## glorycloud (Feb 4, 2012)

Um, the picture of the golden pin board between your legs might
qualify as erotica. I hope that you don't get banned! :lol:


----------



## escrap (Feb 4, 2012)

Glory,

Not my intention at all, but now that you say something...hahah


----------



## lazersteve (Feb 4, 2012)

I've processed the ceramic board with the conformal coating on the components side in the first photo if I remember correctly. 

They are kind of a pain to work with due to the coating, but yields were pretty good. I don't recall the exact yields off the top of my head though.

I do recall that I separated the edge connectors from the boards to get a yield for each.

The ones I processed were old and ratty, not brand new like yours.

Steve


----------



## macfixer01 (Feb 5, 2012)

I bought this ceramic board cheap on Ebay a couple years ago. It was pretty good size before I broke it, maybe 5x8 inches? Someone had turned it into an award or retirement gift or something by gluing it to a wooden plaque. I tried to separate it by boiling the plaque in water thinking it would soften the glue, but the ceramic is so thin and the glue is so sticky that it still broke. As you can see on some of the smaller pieces to the left, the back side is completely covered in gold and unfortunately still mostly covered in a thin layer of sticky glue also. From what I recall of the text on the plaque it was part of some Bell Telephone 1960's era switching system.

This reminds me when I was a kid in the late 60's seeing a technology demonstration setup at a shopping mall by either Bell or maybe W.E. where they had a small machine that sonically welded a chip to a small white ceramic wafer with gold traces. I managed to talk a rep into giving me a couple samples, and I wish I still had them. Their other big innovation on display was a telephone with a slot for a plastic punch card that would dial a pre-set phone number when you inserted the card. There was also a kiosk talking about the video-phone coming some day. I don't think either invention ever reached public usage though.

macfixer01


----------



## jpeglow (Mar 3, 2012)

glondor do you refine for anyone or just boards with alot of gold on it thanks josh


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2012)

jpeglow said:


> glondor do you refine for anyone or just boards with alot of gold on it thanks josh


He will refine anything is the price is right......I even saw Mike refine a tire once....rofl!


----------



## joem (Apr 3, 2012)

mic said:


> jpeglow said:
> 
> 
> > glondor do you refine for anyone or just boards with alot of gold on it thanks josh
> ...


He refines food very well. I wonder where is is now, I haven't seen him on the GRF in a while.


----------



## Ocean (Apr 3, 2012)

glorycloud said:


> Um, the picture of the golden pin board between your legs might
> qualify as erotica. I hope that you don't get banned! :lol:




Funny, I didn't see anything but the Gold... :lol:


----------



## joem (Apr 6, 2012)

Ocean said:


> glorycloud said:
> 
> 
> > Um, the picture of the golden pin board between your legs might
> ...



ouch me too :lol:


----------

